# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - The Forbidden Legend: Sex And Chopsticks 2008 720p BluRay x264-aBD ****

## bevoll

Một số hình ảnh “nóng” trong tác phẩm điện ảnh được chuyển thể từ tiểu thuyết tình ái nổi tiếng của Trung Quốc vừa được tiết lộ. Bộ phim được cho là nóng bỏng không thua “Sắc giới” của Lý An.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1354553/ Ratings: 4.9/10 from 279 users Thể loại: Comedy | Drama

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - The Forbidden Legend: Sex And Chopsticks 2008 720p BluRay x264-aBD ****
FS - The Forbidden Legend: Sex And Chopsticks 2008 720p BluRay x264-aBD **** Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - The Forbidden Legend: Sex And Chopsticks 2008 720p BluRay x264-aBD *****

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

